# Unofficial Poll: How Many of you have had VZW replace your GNex?



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Guys, I've seen lots of isolated posts about about people getting 1,2, 3 replacement devices before they finally got one that was acceptable for a variety of reasons: signal, 3G/4G handoff issues, bad screens etc.

I think it would be useful to consolidate all the information in one spot. There seems to be a bit of a 'culture of denial' amongst
some of the Tier 1/2 VZW support staff for one thing. The same with Samsung for that matter. Either that or they just aren't aware.

Rather than make this a 'rant post' about why your particular device 'sucks', is a 'POS', or why 'VZW sucks' I'm simply asking you
you to post here

1. how many replacement devices you've gone thru
2. what were the issues you were having
3. were they issues resolved

I suspect I'm about to open a dialogue with my VZW Regional PR Rep, and it would be nice if they had some, welllllll.....DATA to look
at.

If you just want rant and rave, please don't use this thread to do it. Let's keep it simple...data data data xD.

Peace!

ETA: guys please, if you have had no problems and NO replacements, refrain from posting. It just clutters the thread up. I'm glad
your device is doing great


----------



## russphil (Feb 28, 2012)

I haven't had any issues since I got mine in January. The screen isn't yellowish, my signal is just fine as far as I'm concerned, and I haven't had an issue with my battery not holding a charge.


----------



## ajp (Dec 14, 2011)

1. Still on the first replacement vzw sent me...confirmed it's new and not a refurb
2. Originally had issues with screen burn in and discoloration
3. Yep, issues resolved

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWikI


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm on my second g.nex. the first one had lots of banding and a vertical column of dead pixels. Got it replaced with a new one because it was within the 14 days, but I've had to spend about 5 hours on the phone with 4 different vzw reps before my account was credited back once the original was returned.








My second-the one I still have-is a keeper. There is some banding on gray or black blank fade screens, but not too bad and no dead pixels and frankly, I'm afraid to try and replace it because I'll prolly get something worse.

With this one, I'm kinda worried I may have a spotty radio, but a 402 cdma/404 lte hybrid radio combination seems to have done the trick coupled with the screen off/data off setting in liquid/aokp roms.

So, my second g.nex is good enough.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CPGustafson511 (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm technically on my original that I got in December, but Verizon has sent me 6(!) replacements for a bad (purple print) screen. But since all of the replacements were worse I just sent them back.

My battery and signal are also pretty bad. Though I'm gonna wait for the next update before I request a different device.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

http://androidforums.com/verizon-galaxy-nexus/482727-signal-goes-solid-4g-no-data-gray-triangle.html

This is what my phone is doing. My radio seems to fall asleep and Ive tried different radio combos. I'm a cell tech and yesterday I was inside of a Verizon site and I still lost all signal. My phone will not switch from 3g to 4g, instead I lose 4g for about 30 seconds 5 times a day at least. Luckily the people at the store saw it happen. This is my 2nd gnex. My 1st one was taken back to the store and I was given a new one with the same issue. I paid a lot for this phone and I am now outside my 30 days so I will have to trade in my new one for a used one, I'm praying this update we're supposed to get will fix this before I have to give up my new phone for a used one. Handover seems to have gotten better but my radio still falls asleep. Sorry for the novel I'm just frustrated and kinda sad.

Sent from my Liquid Powered Galaxy Nexus


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

To those that responded so far thanks

Can we stick to the

1
2
3

Format going forward. Makes it easier to read stuff. Much appreciated and thanks for your input.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

terryrook said:


> http://androidforums.com/verizon-galaxy-nexus/482727-signal-goes-solid-4g-no-data-gray-triangle.html
> 
> This is what my phone is doing. My radio seems to fall asleep and Ive tried different radio combos. I'm a cell tech and yesterday I was inside of a Verizon site and I still lost all signal. My phone will not switch from 3g to 4g, instead I lose 4g for about 30 seconds 5 times a day at least. Luckily the people at the store saw it happen. This is my 2nd gnex. My 1st one was taken back to the store and I was given a new one with the same issue. I paid a lot for this phone and I am now outside my 30 days so I will have to trade in my new one for a used one, I'm praying this update we're supposed to get will fix this before I have to give up my new phone for a used one. Handover seems to have gotten better but my radio still falls asleep. Sorry for the novel I'm just frustrated and kinda sad.
> 
> Sent from my Liquid Powered Galaxy Nexus


Terry since I/we know what you do you for a living you get a pass :-D thanks for the details. Blackmanx mentioned the radio falling asleep thing on twitter actually but didn't expound. If I knew what to look for in radio logs I would but then who to send it to I guess? A 611 support agent is just going to say herpaderp to that. Lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Wait wait wait...lol...I just read that again Terry...you were INSIDE a site you were working on and dropped data? Holy *$*#!


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

2 devices. First lost all data and would not get it back even after a SIM swap. Second had bad banding. Both fixed with my latest device which I got in mid January.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Halo (Jul 7, 2011)

On my 3rd device.

#1 - I cracked the screen while at work and paid for a replacement through insurance.

#2 - Insurance replacement phone (brand new in box) continually dropped data coverage. I'm talking like every 20 minutes I would lose data and have to wait a couple minutes for it to come back. Must have been a lemon. Sent it back.

#3 - Insurance replacement (free of charge since #2 was a lemon) and this one has been fantastic thus far.


----------



## J1112 (Jan 5, 2012)

Third Device.

#1 - Worked fine for 3 months. Decided to not want to turn on one day. Had to pull battery out and put it back in like 30-50 times before I could get the thing to turn on before I sent it back.

#2 - Verizon sent me a device that didn't charge. Would show charging icon when plugged in but battery wouldn't actually charge. Only way to verify this through software was to go into battery menu in settings. It would say "Plugged in - Not Charging".

#3 - Working perfect!


----------



## Caveman419 (Jun 10, 2011)

1. I am on my first replacement. New in store replacement
2. I was having the standard issue with data dropping. Mine would constantly drop 3G in my home area. At work it would never drop 4G (strong 4G area).
3. So far, i have not had these issues return and it has been over 4 months
4. Running BAMF Paradigm 1.0


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

1. On my first gnex I purchased on day one. Want straight into a case with a screen protector. Never had any technical issues either lucky I guess.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Zero issues zero replacements. Same for my girlfriend

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

1. I'm on my 2nd Gnex
2. I had the screen banding issue
3. Replacement device work perfectly. Holds data and never drops


----------



## drozek (Jul 22, 2011)

Have gone through 4 Gnex's first was battery problem, the next 3 were data/voice dropping. Since then I said f this phone, I have a free upgrade to any phone besides the iphone now I am waiting to see what comes out.

SIM card is currently in my new ipad and I have switched over to my work blackberry for everything

Google Voice FTW!


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

I replaced my gf's Gnex last week because she couldn't keep a data signal to save her life, her calls drops were getting more frequent, and after an 8hr day of no use she would have less than 15% of her battery left. I spent a good two hours on the phone explaining the issue over & over, I replaced the SIM card, put MY SIM card in and the phone still dropped data, and when I told the tech rep that the baseband version began with I515.10 she accused me of having the phone rooted. While the phone had been rooted I put it back to stock so I could go into the store so at the time of the call it was not rooted. I was at a mall so I walked over to a VZW kiosk and read the baseband version off of a display phone and it was the same as was the VZW'ss rep behind the counter so I yelled at her for insinuating I was a liar & demanded to speak to her manager for these ridiculous accusations. 
Blah blah blah... They shipped me a phone & now everything seems to be fine now.


----------



## Drachnem (Jan 6, 2012)

I have had 5 replacements for my cdma gnex. All of them had defects in the screen. Some had large bars, lines, spots, etc. 6th one did the trick. FYI these were all within 2 weeks. After the 3rd one at the store they refused to replace them and I had to call Verizon.


----------



## zookii (Jun 24, 2011)

Verizons CLN phones are shitty excuses of a 100 point check on a device. They don't really check everything it seems.

1 (Original). Hairline fracture in screen despite never being dropped/bumped/banged against anything.

2 (CLN-Refurb). Phone had bad memory. After a few days it would go into a boot loop no matter what rom or even stock.

3 (CLN-Refurb). Never would stay connected to wifi and would drop data like crazy.

4 (CLN-Refurb). Working fine now. Running CM9 on it and everything is working great.


----------



## times_infinity (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm on my 3rd

First one the DAC kinda died. Audio only would work with headphones plugged in. Was replaced in store for a NIB one.

Second, the NIB replacement, had a charging issue where I would take it off the charger and occasionally think its still charging causing the screen to turn on by itself and causing a huge battery drain.

Third, the one I have now is a CLNR which is working great despite the speaker pop that happens all the time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## telik (Aug 25, 2011)

1. On my first replacement -- it's a refurb and sometimes I can see a weird diagonal line underneath the screen when it's off. Might get this one replaced too.
2. Requested a replacement because my original device had charging issues
3. Issue resolved - the refurb device charges fine.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

First device since launch day no issues at all.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> First device since launch day no issues at all.


Same here!!

Give me a like if I helped!


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> First device since launch day no issues at all.


Same here, except I got mine the day after launch. (Had to talk the wife into letting me spend $700 on a phone







)


----------



## SpectrumView (Feb 14, 2012)

1) first Gnex wouldn't make phone calls
I traded it in right away at the Verizon store. They tried sim card swap etc

2) second Gnex has been perfect

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## BigDinosaur (Feb 12, 2012)

1. First Galaxy Nexus purchased day after launch -- listening to Google Music and the phone just died -- wouldn't turn back on. Went to my local VZW store and they issued a re-certified replacement.
2. Replacement has data and voice issues. Shows data connection when not in use, the second I go to use it the connection drops and I have to wait several minutes before it kicks back in. When making phone calls I have about 3 minutes before the phone cuts out (I actually timed conversations and averaged out the length..). I have since rooted the phone and tried multiple radio's and combinations, and will sometimes get a full days out of them without issue but then it comes back.
3. I want to take this replacement in for another replacement, however I have a small crack on the display that goes across the upper right hand corner -- does anyone know if Verizon will still take this back?


----------



## fillyo (Aug 23, 2011)

Replaced my launch day phone a few days later hoping for better signal, not sure I achieved that goal, but was worth a shot. No issued since then.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

1. How many replacement devices you've gone through? *1*
2. What were the issues you were having? *I permanently soft bricked it. (Yes, it is possible no access to Odin mode, fastboot, or adb.)*
3. Were they issues resolved? *Yes. They sent me a refurbished replacement. It does have a small screen issue of retaining images from a previous displayed screen. These "ghost" images only seem to appear on system menus. Since I messed up the one I bought, I'll deal with the issue instead of getting another replacement.*


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

1. Touch screen completely stopped working

2. Horrible banding in the screen.

3. Horrible banding in the screen.

4. Screen quality was perfect except for about 100 tiny scratches all over the glass

5. Great phone overall but had burn in where the soft buttons are. Whenever I was watching a full screen video you could still see where the buttons were.

6. Great phone. Hope all is well from now on.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

On number 4.

First one had purple tint for the greys but that was fixable with color control on custom kernels but the speaker rattled so I got it replaced.

Second and third devices had the constant complete loss of signal issue. 50+ times per day. One had horrible banding on the screen as well.

Finally on a good one. No signal issues or screen problems.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## pur3vil (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm on my second one,

The first one had a dark screen, no tinting just dark, typical data issues, outbound audio failure.

The second one has a great screen but the other two issues still persist.

I'm waiting for 4.0.5 to release, if it doesn't resolve the issues I will be going to a different phone. They offered me the iPhone ( Yes on the first call ) I was shocked, but I flat out told the T2 tech that I wanted to wait to see what 4.0.5 had in store for the phone. And I doubt seriously I will go to the iPhone unless they offer me a 64g version. HAHAHAHA Yea right.

Please Please Please let 4.0.5 fix the f'n issues.


----------



## desertboy (Jan 16, 2012)

1. how many replacement devices you've gone thru
2. what were the issues you were having
3. were they issues resolved

1. On 2nd replacement ( new not refurb).

2. Issue with first was mic would could out and I could here people but they couldn't here me/ and 4G data drops( no issue on CDMA only mode)

3. Random signal losses (only on 4G ) still occur, no matter which radio I switch to, so not resolved.

waiting for 4.0.5 to fix it hopefully, here is some people with common issue even on GSM phones:

http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=24345

http://androidcommunity.com/signal-issues-arrive-after-android-4-0-4-ice-cream-sandwich-update-20120405/?utm_medium=referral&utm_source=pulsenews

https://community.verizonwireless.com/message/790741#790741


----------



## Mr. Toad (Aug 2, 2011)

1. I have my first replacement waiting at home.

2. The phone will drop data. Happened with wifi or cellular. I have to reboot to fix the data drop.

3. Do not know yet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mising (Jul 12, 2011)

1. how many replacement devices you've gone thru[/background]
2. what were the issues you were having[/background]
3. were they issues resolved[/background]

1. I am on my second device (new, replaced at store)[/background]
2. Complete network drops every 5-10 min lasting 30 sec to a minute (3g, 4g, cell, wireless all gone)[/background]
3. Yes, all is good now[/background]


----------



## jmart518 (Dec 31, 2011)

1. Just got my first replacement
2. Very strange WiFi behavior and dropping calls constantly
3. VZW was actually very helpful, aware of the issue and sent me a replacement very quickly


----------



## MisterEff (Jan 2, 2012)

I got mind on release day and I'm still on my original one. No problems.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for the replies so far.

Note if youve had no issues you don't need to tell me how perfect your phone is. XD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## cdmta (Dec 18, 2011)

Why would someone use insurance for a defect? Replacement for a defect should fall within warranty and be free.

-2nd phone. 
-first had reboots and would take a very long time reconnecting to network after being oos (driving in mountains)
-fixed signal issue, but having one reboot/day.


----------



## Agent_Cooper (Dec 21, 2011)

Im on my 1st replacement. I got a new one since it was less than a week after I bought the original. I was constantly losing data and reboots didn't help. Verizon was pretty cool about swapping it out for me and this was before the data stuff was a known issue

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

1. I'm on my 5th nexus
2.first was stolen, 2nd 3rd damaged on arrival. 4th I actually got wet and started having data drops.
3.I had to deal with Asurion, only paid one deductible for all these phones. Vzw offered me a razor. No thanks


----------



## js1n3m (Nov 21, 2011)

1. On my 2nd Nexus
2. First one constantly dropped signal every 10 - 15 minutes. My location did NOT make a difference (inside, outside, buildings, different towns, etc).
3. Bought mine through Amazon. Contacted Verizon at first, but since my phone was bought through a third party, they could only offer me a different model phone that was USED! Needless to say, I contacted Amazon and they gave me absolutely no fuss and shipped a replacement phone out to me right away. This one works like a champ with stock (4.0.2) and 4.0.4 radios.


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies so far. I wonder how many total replacements we have thus far is this thread...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

On my first = )


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

terryrook said:


> http://androidforums...y-triangle.html
> 
> This is what my phone is doing. My radio seems to fall asleep and Ive tried different radio combos. I'm a cell tech and yesterday I was inside of a Verizon site and I still lost all signal. My phone will not switch from 3g to 4g, instead I lose 4g for about 30 seconds 5 times a day at least. Luckily the people at the store saw it happen. This is my 2nd gnex. My 1st one was taken back to the store and I was given a new one with the same issue. I paid a lot for this phone and I am now outside my 30 days so I will have to trade in my new one for a used one, I'm praying this update we're supposed to get will fix this before I have to give up my new phone for a used one. Handover seems to have gotten better but my radio still falls asleep. Sorry for the novel I'm just frustrated and kinda sad.
> 
> Sent from my Liquid Powered Galaxy Nexus


 Does the Nexus use a standard or mini sim card?


----------



## mising (Jul 12, 2011)

Patrick A. said:


> Does the Nexus use a standard or mini sim card?


Mini

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> On my first = )


Thanks but please read the OP. don't need reports of working phones only non working.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## gsxraddict (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm on my second one. First had a screeching or feedback sound when trying to make a call. This one was almost replaced due to it continually thinking it was charging when it wasn't. That issue cleared up magically on its own.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow, I just counted. That's 48 replacement devices in five pages.....


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

On my original Nexus bought on launch day.
1. zero replacements
2. n/a
3. n/a

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## Haze (Nov 26, 2011)

Nexus #1 (build date 2-14) - Screen crapped out and became extremely dim for no reason
Nexus #2 (build date 3-17) - No issues so far I think.


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

Original phone (purchased on release date from VZW Corporate) *Returned for Warranty due to inoperable power button

1st Warranty Replacement *Returned for Warranty due to no media sound

2nd Warrant Replacement *Returned for Warranty due to screen failure

On my fourth GNex and zero problems thus far. (Note: I've never experienced data drops or poor 3G/4G switching or dead radio at all on any of them)

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

1- No issues since I purchased it in January.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

second one. First one rebooted a lot. Stock

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks guys keep it coming.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Formula84 (Oct 5, 2011)

Haze said:


> Nexus #1 (build date 2-14) - Screen crapped out and became extremely dim for no reason
> Nexus #2 (build date 3-17) - No issues so far I think.


Where do u find build date at?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Formula84 (Oct 5, 2011)

I am on my second. First had very bad purple tint on greys and blacks. New one is better but I thinks the colors are still off a bit.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## swikk (Dec 31, 2011)

Oops... wrong thread.


----------



## blazed420up (Jan 4, 2012)

Still on my original one. Got my back when it was released.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks but please..I'm trying to get an accurate count of bad phones. I'm glad yours is working well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## setinstone31 (Feb 28, 2012)

I changed one a month after for low light banding, second changed for screen burn-in, I think I still have slight burn-in/ghosting but seems to be the phone.


----------



## lortay78 (Jun 11, 2011)

Second Gnex, first replacement in five different android devices. Problem was one tiny line of bad pixels. Refurb seems to handle overclock and undervolt better. No complaints. Replacement was here in less than 24 hours.


----------



## dmonzel (Sep 1, 2011)

I had one replacement. The GNex I got on launch day had a defective mic, so a couple days later, I had it swapped out. Since then, I've had no issues.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Formula84 (Oct 5, 2011)

Haze said:


> Nexus #1 (build date 2-14) - Screen crapped out and became extremely dim for no reason
> Nexus #2 (build date 3-17) - No issues so far I think.


Can anyone shed light on how you find the build date?


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Formula84 said:


> Can anyone shed light on how you find the build date?


It's in "About Phone" at the bottom.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Formula84 said:


> Can anyone shed light on how you find the build date?


Under the battery.










Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

abqnm said:


> Under the battery.
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


Oh doy I thought he was talking about the rom lol


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for the additional data.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

I've had no problems with the phone. Had a question though, what happens if you have insurance, something happens and you're unable to go back to stock? Do you send it back rooted? What happens in that situation?


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

sefirosu said:


> I've had no problems with the phone. Had a question though, what happens if you have insurance, something happens and you're unable to go back to stock? Do you send it back rooted? What happens in that situation?


When going through insurance it doesn't matter the state of the device. Rooted or not they don't care since you are paying the deductible anyhow. If you are going through Verizon for warranty, then it needs to be back to stock. Samsung doesn't care if it is rooted and unlocked but you will likely get it back stock locked since they can't guarantee the results of aftermarket software.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## A1DR1K (Sep 18, 2011)

Still rocking the same one I got on launch day here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snrsuave (Aug 24, 2011)

1. On my second phone
2. Had data drop issues. Also didn't realize that my first one had a crappy screen until I got a replacement and it had a brighter screen.
3. Second phone also has data drop issues and has mic cut out problem. Waiting for the magical update to see if problems are fixed. If not, then I'll request a different phone that actually works.


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Not sure if they can guarantee the results of their own software really

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## UnladenSwallow (Nov 28, 2011)

I got my first replacement yesterday, got tired of random restarts and data loss. When I took it to the store the guy restarted it and it instantly turned itself back off so I didn't even have to do any convincing. We'll see how the new one holds up.


----------



## mattnphuron (Dec 29, 2011)

Same one since I got it on launch day

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

Sending my new one back monday. Constant data an voice loss


----------



## 2mnydgs (Jun 26, 2011)

This is my 2nd one. (both have data drop issues) but the first one literally fried on the charger.
It was not the outlet or power surge as the nook was also charging there
Verizon replaced my battery and charger as well.
Went to check the phone and it was extremely hot, I unplugged it and dumped the battery on the counter
After all had assumed room temp, when i put the battery back in, the phone battery still had a charging icon
and the battery profile said charging or discharging depending on its mood


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow if smoked out? Can't imagine that one is a common occurance

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## usflightboy (Dec 8, 2011)

Kinda funny but Level 3 Tech Support can't seem to figure out why my phone is Roaming and connecting to a tower outside the US when I'm on the West side of Michigan. prob gonna have to get a factory replacement since I'm tech saavy too and even I can't figure it out....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## 2mnydgs (Jun 26, 2011)

nailbomb3 said:


> Wow if smoked out? Can't imagine that one is a common occurance
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


Yeah. Remind me and I'll send u a screenshot of the battery profile thingie. It did a red line nose dive while on charger
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah I'd like to see that. Thanks

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## myDownfall (Oct 18, 2011)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]1. Third phone is on its way..[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]2. First one would not power on. Charging port on the second was defective[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]3. Yes, but new issues arose.[/background]


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Well, replacement #2 is now on its way. Thought I had a good one until my USB started going out on me. Now I get to play Replacement Roulette and hope for a good CLND.

Samsung, you failed miserably on quality control.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

1. Had 1 Replacement
2. USB port was acting strange only functioned in the Bootloader
3. Yes no problems with the replacement.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## youngpettyboi (Jul 2, 2011)

Never thought I would be on this thread but here goes lol:

1) When I get my replacement, it will be my 3rd Nexus.

2) 1st Nexus had a plethora of issues, signal/data drops, screen burn in, random reboots. 2nd Nexus, when someone calls, I answer and can't hear them thru the earpiece and they can't hear me either. I can hear them on speaker phone tho, and they can hear me also. Weird... That's the only way I can talk on the phone. Also, when trying to play music, it won't come thru on the speaker, only thru headphones.

3) 2nd Nexus has better reception, but I'm hoping #3 is a keeper. Will update as soon as I get it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Well, replacement #2 is now on its way. Thought I had a good one until my USB started going out on me. Now I get to play Replacement Roulette and hope for a good CLND.
> 
> Samsung, you failed miserably on quality control.


Nate my friend. I'm really sad to hear this. As I told Verizon I think this is an awesome device when it works. I actually hated letting it go.

Unlike the comments section on say droidlife I'm hoping this thread will lead to some fixes for people.

:-(

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

terryrook said:


> http://androidforums...y-triangle.html
> 
> This is what my phone is doing. My radio seems to fall asleep and Ive tried different radio combos. I'm a cell tech and yesterday I was inside of a Verizon site and I still lost all signal. My phone will not switch from 3g to 4g, instead I lose 4g for about 30 seconds 5 times a day at least. Luckily the people at the store saw it happen. This is my 2nd gnex. My 1st one was taken back to the store and I was given a new one with the same issue. I paid a lot for this phone and I am now outside my 30 days so I will have to trade in my new one for a used one, I'm praying this update we're supposed to get will fix this before I have to give up my new phone for a used one. Handover seems to have gotten better but my radio still falls asleep. Sorry for the novel I'm just frustrated and kinda sad.
> 
> Sent from my Liquid Powered Galaxy Nexus


Terry are you still on phone #2 with the same issues? Thanks!


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

myDownfall said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]1. Third phone is on its way..[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]2. First one would not power on. Charging port on the second was defective[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]3. Yes, but new issues arose.[/background]


Under #3 what are your NEW issues?


----------



## Pleirosei (Jul 8, 2011)

I had Samsung replace the audio speaker in mine.

In Jesus There Is Life Only


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Pleirosei said:


> I had Samsung replace the audio speaker in mine.
> 
> In Jesus There Is Life Only


How long did that take?

Sent from where I sent it from......


----------



## Pleirosei (Jul 8, 2011)

My speaker broke. I sent mine to Samsung for them to replace it. I was honest with them and told them I rooted it. I also told them I unrooted it and the problem persisted. I told them I would unroot it and send it to them. They told me that even if it was unrooted that the technician would still be able to tell it was rooted. I said Ok. Said if they fix it I may have to pay labor. I said fine. I'm thinking 150 possibly in labor is better than vzw charging 299 or full price.

They sent me ups label via email, I send them phone, go on vacation, 10 days later they send me phone back, fixed the component, charged me nothing. Even on the receipt it said my phone was in warranty. Praise God. I have no idea how they figure that since they took notes on my rooting and unrooting.

In Jesus There Is Life Only


----------



## Pleirosei (Jul 8, 2011)

nailbomb3 said:


> How long did that take?
> 
> Sent from where I sent it from......


I sent it in on like the 5th and got it back on the 16th, so about 11 days. This is still my first nexus.

In Jesus There Is Life Only


----------



## Tornlogic (Aug 29, 2011)

1. Well I was sent one replacement...

2. The original phone has radio problems. Dropping, bad hand offs, and not so good signal. The replacement a referb... thank you Verizon, was unable to connect to any 3g or 4g. And couldn't even activate it. Took it to a corporate store and Tried two new sim cards with no luck. I sent the replacement back.
3. Obviously Not Resolved

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## UnladenSwallow (Nov 28, 2011)

I've had my replacement for about a week and a half now and I haven't had a single issue that my original phone had. Not a single random restart. Here's hoping it's all smooth sailing from here.


----------



## foo (Jun 15, 2011)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]1. *NONE*. original from the first day it came out![/background]


----------



## UnladenSwallow (Nov 28, 2011)

nailbomb3 said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]1. *NONE*. original from the first day it came out![/background]


----------



## ljungberg3 (Jan 28, 2012)

This thread is so depressing... I'm beginning to have issues with my Gnex and I can't understand why Verizon/Asurion can't get their SH*T together!! I had three replacement droid 2's from Asurion, and I can say I was extremely unsatisfied. There were so many bugs/glitches/hardware issues with my replacement phones that I had to upgrade to the X2. After the X2 developed some problems I moved on to the Gnex, which is without a doubt my baby. It's a downward spiral after your first phone needs replacement. I want to do everything in my power to keep my original Korean Gnex, but it seems like I'll be giving in to Asurion sooner than later. it pains me so.....


----------



## ddarvish (Jul 22, 2011)

I had mine replaced twice. Was about to a get a 3rd replacement but convinced them to exchange my nexus for a razr maxx.. i still havent sent back the nexus and now i am having second thoughts... the maxx has a much better radio, build quality and battery life, the nexus has unlocked bootloader, nfc, nice screen... grrr i wish i could do a mashup of the two... I also have two extended batterys for the nexus so i think at this point i might as well stick with the nexus. i just wish they would fix the radio issues ..


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

Well, if the theories are correct, my eMMC failed on me so I'm hoping Verizon will give me a replacement. I got mine in December and haven't had any problems until now. I should've known someone would happen since everyone else has gone through 2 and 3 phones, that mine would eventually f up.


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

> This thread is so depressing... I'm beginning to have issues with my Gnex a,nd I can't understand why Verizon/Asurion can't get their SH*T together!! I had three replacement droid 2's from Asurion, and I can say I was extremely unsatisfied


Sorry to hear that, that certainly wasn't my intent. Goal was/is:

1. quantify the extent of the problems with some objective numbers
2. motivate Samsung to step up their QC and get Verizon to push updates.

I hope it all gets ironed out so I can go back to using the device.


----------



## ljungberg3 (Jan 28, 2012)

nailbomb3 said:


> Sorry to hear that, that certainly wasn't my intent. Goal was/is:
> 
> 1. quantify the extent of the problems with some objective numbers
> 2. motivate Samsung to step up their QC and get Verizon to push updates.
> ...


I definitely didn't mean to come off as hating the thread haha, I'm glad you posted this thread.... it's good info, I just can't stand the way asurion/verizon go about repairing or replacing devices.


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

I agree, its ridiculous. @DroidModderX got a CNLR phone that has a totally non functional accelerometer and call speaker. BS.


----------



## edsondj (Feb 11, 2012)

1. On my first Nexus since the day it launched.

2. I've already noticed the screen banding when I first got it, but it wasn't too bad. But until recently, I think it has gotten worse. The streaks have gotten darker.

3. I'm going to hit up Verizon this weekend and see what they'll say.


----------



## rusty815 (Jul 4, 2011)

I just sent in my nexus that I got about a month ago, it couldnt hold a 4g connection to save its life, would drop it every 2-3 minutes it was so bad.


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

1. Haven't asked for a replacement yet.(Bought my Gnex last Saturday, received it on Wednesday).

2. Been having the data drop issue since I received it. It happens at least two to three times a day randomly.

3. The main reason I haven't asked for a replacement is because I'm scared of getting one that's worse.









Btw, this is what losing data looks like:








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

I had the same data loss issue on two bnib units so yeah.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowtieduece (Aug 3, 2011)

1. Bad echo while using supplied headset, slow 3g/4g handoff
2. 4g data would drop and would take reboot or airplane mode to get it back.
3. multi-touch bug (would only register 4 touches) and was insensitive at the bottom left .
On my fourth so far so good, I think this phone really benefited from the updated .


----------



## nybadboy11 (Mar 25, 2012)

I have I'm on my first replacement had a problem with the screen oil like streaks all throughout the screen

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

bowtieduece said:


> 1. Bad echo while using supplied headset, slow 3g/4g handoff
> 2. 4g data would drop and would take reboot or airplane mode to get it back.
> 3. multi-touch bug (would only register 4 touches) and was insensitive at the bottom left .
> On my fourth so far so good, I think this phone really benefited from the updated .


Wow. four?!!!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pdxnexus (Apr 10, 2012)

1.Got my first one on launch, 6 months later a tiny scratch appears from no where on my screen and develops into a crack across the whole screen insurance replacement should be here today

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

